# Planted Tanks > Aquascaping >  Return to planted tank

## hk75

Hi all

Been close to 3 yrs since I decom my planted tank and move to salt water. Marine tank was also decom shortly after arrival of my first kid. Priorty back then was sleep come first. Tank was neglected And also the main reason, CO keep nagging of the salty feel in house. Haizzz. Thought after 1 year could restart but came my younger son. These 3 years has been a tiring one. Any free time, sleep come first. 
Just last month, while browsing some planted tank photos, the itchy syndrome hit me hard. Told myself, it's time for the return. Nothing can stop me. Hahaha.

So, 2 weeks back, Place a order for a new tank, 422 braceless sapphire glass with sump. Incase I want to do salt water in future. Tank ETA end march. Will be going at very slow pace. Enjoy the process of setting up. And also not much free time with 2 kids around. Only able to do my stuff when they are asleep. 

While waiting for tank to arrive, currently searching for equipment and stuff. Hope to record all process and equipment purchase. So for the First set of equipment purchase (new & used) is the CO2 system that consists of the below. Intending to run a spliter, 1 to diffuser feeding to return pump from sump, the other to a reactor run by small pump. Hope this will overcome the CO2 loss by using sump. 
1) 5L CO2 aluminum tank
2) Aqua medic regulator 104
3) dennerle solenoid. As this solenoid can't be mount directly with a spliter, Bioplast uncle help me did up with a separate 2 way spliter. 
4) aqua medic reactor 1000
5) Cal aqua labs CO2 drop checker
6) Ans diffuser and bubble counter

That's all for today. Happy searching and will update again. And importantly help and advice from all is very greatly appreciated. 

Photo of CO2 system.

----------


## Apistoinka

Wow look like a big project... Will stay tune to see more update and scaping photo... Hope to steal some skill too... Whahaha...

----------


## Numbskull

Definitely camping here for more updates!!

----------


## limz_777

nice , just do it

----------


## hk75

Hi guys, thanks for visiting. Need your guidance along the way. 

Some rocks gather so far. Few pieces pretty heavy. Not very sure what rocks. Got to wet it to see if remain same color and tone. 



Trying out the rocks. Came out with this. Comments are welcome.

----------


## Shadow

I see some nice rocks, where you got it from? got it recently?

are you planning for iwagumi scape? For iwagumi scape, you need one big rocks as a main rocks follow by couple of small rocks. You can read basic iwagumi scape from the link below
http://www.adana.com.my/articles/iwagumi_2007.htm

----------


## hk75

Thanks shadow for the link. Very informative. 
Yes, doing rockscape, will take note of the pointers. 
Rocks are not new from lfs, all used rocks.

----------


## Nicky

I'm feeling the excitement of the new setup.. As though it's my tank.

----------


## michael lai

Nice rocks, maybe a little more disparity among the 2 cluster's size.


Regards,
Michael

----------


## Numbskull

too much focal point. Right side of rocks are of the same height.

but all the rocks are nice~

----------


## aquarius

Actually you should go Low-tech Non CO2 since you don't have much time to spare with this hobby especially with 2 very young kids. Low-tech Non CO2 means no weekly water changes, very much lesser electricity bills, little trimming of plants and fertilization regime etc etc cos the plant growing process is slowed down. Can have more time to tend to your kids as well as admire your scape, otherwise the weekly maintainance will become a hassle after some time and may cause you to give up the hobby later on. BTW welcome back to the hobby!!  :Smile:

----------


## limz_777

how much does it cost to fill up the 5 litre co2 tank ?

----------


## Shadow

$15-$16 at NA

----------


## hk75

Noted and thanks for all comments. 

Aquarius, thought of low tech. Just want to try out first and if really can't make it, will switch over. 

Limz, haven't top up yet. Got it used and is still half full. Let u know again.

----------


## hk75

Went online to purchase soil and ferts yesterday, for a 422, pocket big and deep hole. 

by the way, any lfs carry wide range of ada products? Previously knew Biotope does. Really sad they close down.

----------


## eviltrain

Wow. Big scape in the making. Im wondering what plants you intend to use for foreground. Jap hairgrass/glosso/hc? 

For your rocks, you can use egg crates as base to distribute the weight at the bottom. 

Send from my GT-P1000 (Overcome 7 Series v4.0.0)

----------


## hk75

No idea yet, try glosso and Jap Hairgrass before. HC no courage to try. haha.

Yes. got some black egg crate from C328 yesterday. 







> Wow. Big scape in the making. Im wondering what plants you intend to use for foreground. Jap hairgrass/glosso/hc? 
> 
> For your rocks, you can use egg crates as base to distribute the weight at the bottom. 
> 
> Send from my GT-P1000 (Overcome 7 Series v4.0.0)

----------


## hk75

Got an Arctica chiller 1/4 HP and collected from servicing. Hope it will serve me well. 




and this long cutter from Borneo wild. Cool scaping tool they have.

----------


## Numbskull

> Went online to purchase soil and ferts yesterday, for a 422, pocket big and deep hole. 
> 
> by the way, any lfs carry wide range of ada products? Previously knew Biotope does. Really sad they close down.


Bro, Seaview carries most of ADA items. Its on the shelf which is beside their display planted tank.

----------


## hk75

Tank maker informed tank will be delay another 1-2 weeks. So ETA date around mid April. Sianz half. 

Got some stuff online last week and was delivered today. excellent service. 

Do aqua lily pipe



Soil and ferts. (some used)

----------


## hk75

Thought of doing a DIY co2 reactor, manage to find 1 filter canister. 



Any bro know where could I purchase the brass type co2 inlet that could screw into 16mm 0r 20mm T joint.

----------


## Shadow

Never see small inlet for CO2 but you can get the water in/out let from DIY store.

Last time when I did DIY, I use air purging knob and replace it with CO2 inlet.

----------


## hk75

Shadow, thanks for the photo. Was thinking if can do away with any drilling. Will check out with the hardware store.

----------


## Shadow

I did not do any drilling, I just take out the red thing (its the air purging button) and the CO2 connector just fit nicely. I use epoxy to seal it.

----------


## hk75

Bro shadow, saw your blog on your DIY reactor. Mine filter canister air purging is different from your model. Hole is quiet small to squzee in the co2 connector. 

Can I check with you, your DIY reactor, outflow from the reactor is through the pipe?

----------


## Shadow

The out flow is through normal 12/16 hose

----------


## hk75

bro, what i meant was the outflow from your internal reacotr was through the white pipe in the canister itself? 
why this way, any special reason? In the past, i do have a NA reactor, their direction of flow is opposite of yours. Input to the reactor is thru the internal pipe.

----------


## Shadow

o.. that one, yes my flow is the opposite of the NA reactor that way I can put my reactor straight up. The white PVC pipe is to prevent bubble from go straight to outlet.

----------


## hk75

Thanks bro. Forgotten NA reactor need to place upside down. 

Went to hardware shop and very lucky, manage to get the co2 nipple connection, tee and reducer. 

Here's the material require for the DIY reactor.

----------


## hk75

After installing the parts, the final product.

----------


## hk75

Glue the internal pvc pipe on. Completed. 

My dyi co2 reactor.

----------


## hk75

Anyone could help to identify what is the back ground plant in the attach link and photo. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V9ww8...e_gdata_player

----------


## Shadow

its HM or Hemianthus micranthemoides

----------


## hk75

Shadow thanks.

----------


## friend688

Hi friend,

Wow some nice purchases. I'm thinking to returning to planted tank. Care to help give me a hand?

friend688

----------


## hk75

Support u lah. Me no expert. Can share share pointers. 




> Hi friend,
> 
> Wow some nice purchases. I'm thinking to returning to planted tank. Care to help give me a hand?
> 
> friend688

----------


## Dean

Looks like it's going to be a big project. Looking forward to the next updates.  :Wink:

----------


## aquarius

> Glue the internal pvc pipe on. Completed. 
> 
> My dyi co2 reactor.


I really like the copper part where the CO2 tube is to be attached cos it's much more sturdy as compared to the one on NA's reactor. However i feel that the reactor should have been the other way round with the blue colour part of the reactor at the bottom instead of at the top cos the CO2 tat is pumped in would have a longer time of being mixed before it is pumped out like what you see in NA's reactor?? 

As it is right now from your design, the CO2 tat is pumped in will stay at the top part without it being mixed properly before being pumped out again.

----------


## Blue Whale

I would like to enquire what kinda sugar will you be using and the mix that you be preparing.

----------


## marcusth

May i know which hardware shop you went to get the co2 parts?? i am wondering if they selling those co2 splitter..wanted to buy one from LFS but my dad told me to look for hardware shop should be much cheaper but i do not know where the hardware shop selling this stuff is located...

----------


## hk75

> I really like the copper part where the CO2 tube is to be attached cos it's much more sturdy as compared to the one on NA's reactor. However i feel that the reactor should have been the other way round with the blue colour part of the reactor at the bottom instead of at the top cos the CO2 tat is pumped in would have a longer time of being mixed before it is pumped out like what you see in NA's reactor?? 
> 
> As it is right now from your design, the CO2 tat is pumped in will stay at the top part without it being mixed properly before being pumped out again.


Wanted the canister to be place upright instead of NA style. Thanks to bro shadow advice. From this design, the water and co2 will enter the canister from the right. And exit the canister fro the PVC pipe to the left. Have yet to try out yet. But beileve the co2 entering will have a good mix before it exit from the bottom of the PVC pipe.

----------


## hk75

> I would like to enquire what kinda sugar will you be using and the mix that you be preparing.


Bro, Not doing DIY co2.

----------


## hk75

> May i know which hardware shop you went to get the co2 parts?? i am wondering if they selling those co2 splitter..wanted to buy one from LFS but my dad told me to look for hardware shop should be much cheaper but i do not know where the hardware shop selling this stuff is located...


Got mine from the hardware shop few shops away from GC. They have a wide range of sizes. Not sure they have splitter, but saw they have those brass Y piece, co2 tubing size.

----------


## Blue Whale

> Bro, Not doing DIY co2.


so thats contraption is for？

----------


## hk75

> so thats contraption is for？


U referring to?

----------


## Blue Whale

This thingy here?




> Glue the internal pvc pipe on. Completed. 
> 
> My dyi co2 reactor.

----------


## Shadow

its a CO2 reactor for mixing CO2 with water.

----------


## Blue Whale

> its a CO2 reactor for mixing CO2 with water.


oic,usually we have a small one, this one looks big.

----------


## hk75

Got few rocks today, reach home while kids are asleep, fast hand fast leg try to scape the rocks. Spray some water on the rocks and found the new purchase rocks not the same color.  :Sad:  wasted my $. 

Feel that without the soil in place, very difficult to scape. Some quicky shots from iPhone.

----------


## Shadow

Which one the new rocks? The whiter collor one?

----------


## hk75

Two On the right

----------


## friend688

Those rocks are nice, where did you get them from? drop me a sms 96818811

Tam

----------


## justin_diong

Why another DIY CO2 reactor is required?

Is the aqua medic reactor 1000 at the first can serve the same purpose?

May i know aqua medic reactor 1000 can be bought at where?

Thanks.

----------


## hk75

> Why another DIY CO2 reactor is required?
> 
> Is the aqua medic reactor 1000 at the first can serve the same purpose?
> 
> May i know aqua medic reactor 1000 can be bought at where?
> 
> Thanks.




Just being kiasu cos I am running sump for my tank. Concern about co2 loss and for better coverage. 
Never try the aqua medic reactor before. Got it 2nd hand.

----------


## hk75

Arrival of the tank set on 3rd weekend of this month. Hopefully, everything smooth smooth. 

Got a new toy to ceash the ferts dosing regime.

----------


## limz_777

is the rock scape finalize ?

----------


## hk75

> is the rock scape finalize ?


Haven't. Still hunting for rocks.

----------


## hk75

Another delay. Wait till The urge also died off. sianz

----------


## Shadow

that can take months  :Opps:

----------


## felix_fx2

> Another delay. Wait till The urge also died off. sianz


Friend, do not feel discouraged.
I support you mentally. Blue Planet had 1 huge rock in front of counter last week. When i went there with a bro, already got raided and left 5 larger ones only in 1-2 days.

----------


## hk75

Bro, where is blue planet?

----------


## limz_777

> Bro, where is blue planet?



http://www.blueplanet.sg/

----------


## felix_fx2

> Bro, where is blue planet?


Call before you go. I went after 2 day delay and seems the very nice ones all got purchased.

----------


## hk75

> http://www.blueplanet.sg/





> Call before you go. I went after 2 day delay and seems the very nice ones all got purchased.



Ok, Thanks. See if can visit them this week end.

----------


## DestinyRider

nice step by step setup. thanks for sharing.

----------


## himyick

Hi hk75,
Can PM me where did you get the dosing pump and the price range?
Thanks very much.




> Arrival of the tank set on 3rd weekend of this month. Hopefully, everything smooth smooth. 
> 
> Got a new toy to ceash the ferts dosing regime.

----------


## hk75

Bro, send u the pm.

----------


## felix_fx2

Hi hk75,

GC shop is having space clearing sales.
You might want to go there 1st before going blueplanet.

They have a post regarding the sales  :Smile:

----------


## hk75

Yup. Saw it. Thanks for notifying. Will visit them tmr if possible. Did got some rocks from them think 2 weeks bk, color of rocks different from my existing batch. Will go see see look look. 





> Hi hk75,
> 
> GC shop is having space clearing sales.
> You might want to go there 1st before going blueplanet.
> 
> They have a post regarding the sales

----------


## felix_fx2

> Yup. Saw it. Thanks for notifying. Will visit them tmr if possible. Did got some rocks from them think 2 weeks bk, color of rocks different from my existing batch. Will go see see look look.


Hi hk75,

No problem  :Smile:  It's rare to see rocks at this price. I also hope to see your promising setup soon.

Btw, please avoid using sms lingos. The next one I'll bite.

----------


## hk75

Okie. Small bite will do.  :Smile: 

Agree, good pricing. Why don't they do clearance sale 2 weeks back.  :Exasperated:

----------


## felix_fx2

For that i wouldn't have a clue.
But it's not a clearance sale, but rather space clearing.

Think these are from left from some of their awesome projects likely.

----------


## friend688

Where to find nice rocks?

Tam

----------


## VSGenesis

Hi Tam, finding a good set of rocks for your tank takes a while. Base on personal "adventures", the places are as follows
1) Nanyang Seaview
2) Mainland Tropical
3) GC
4) Blue Planet

To be honest, most other LFS I've been to do sell rocks but not many or way above my budget. You might want to drop by GC. They are selling really good looking rocks. I'm not sure if there are any left but should give it a go. For number 1 and 2, they always have rocks. As Felix mentioned, call Blue Planet before going down. Some hobbyist have come to undertand and judge when the lfs brings in new rocks and they buy kilos upon kilos. And by the time noob like me reach, those good ones are gone. Well, the early fish gets the juicy worms first. 

Have fun hunting! =)

----------


## hk75

28 April 2012, tank finally arrived. By the time I reached home, tank delivered. Tanker maker waited for me to return and continued to do up the piping. Yet to touch water, waiting for silicon and glue to dry. Will do a water test tomorrow. Overall, i rate the service 7/10 cause tank was delay for some time. Everything else was alright. Now see if after sale service will be good if anything goes wrong. Touchwood. Some photos to share. 

Braceless Tank - 422, 15mm Sapphire glass with Matt white flush cabinet


Simple 2ft sump and DIY co2 reactor mounted in the cabinet.

----------


## hk75

My first LED Light set. 

Mazarra S series

----------


## eviltrain

Wow. Look so cool

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Shadow

The led put on top of curve glass.

----------


## aquarius

Wow.... I'm drooling now looking at your tank and lightset.  :Razz:  I can't wait to see your scape.

----------


## tarzanboy

Nice and well planing high tec tank you had brother I like the lightset and the stand care to PM where I can purchase it for 2 feet or 3 feet mazarra led light with the stand and price thank and camping here for more update  :Smile:

----------


## hk75

> The led put on top of curve glass.


Yup. Do not want to do drilling so no choice.

----------


## zhou yuande

Wow!!! Cool stuff...can you private message to me on the price of your mazzara led lights and where you bought? Thank you

----------


## hk75

Thanks. Both PM send.

----------


## zhou yuande

Hi bro, received your pm. Thank you.

----------


## hk75

Manage to setup the tank last weekend and holiday. 

Partial of the stuff under the substrate. 



Supports to elevate the rocks. 


Spend half a day and dump in 95% of my rocks, came up with this scape. Comments are welcome.

----------


## ZackZhou

Nice setup!

----------


## chlorophyll

awesome!!! the lights are 3W leds?

----------


## ciaossu

nice setup, love the depth. keep us updated man  :Wink:

----------


## Shadow

Looking good but your left and right mount almost the same size. You might want to make one of them larger. You can do it eithet by hardscape or plant arrangement

----------


## jamesneo

Wow!! Very nice. 
Can submit for competition once the plants are in.

----------


## limz_777

nice layout, have you wet the rocks?

----------


## felix_fx2

right side the top rock can make taller?
Mountain almost same but never even.. (hope you understand what i am trying to convey) 

Only my opinion, btw you should have video-ed your self in time lapse it will look very cool.  :Razz:

----------


## sateman

Beautiful. Im sure it will turn out great with the flora in. Keep on posting.

----------


## VSGenesis

Nice! But agree with fellow AQ members, one side of "mountain" needs to be higher. It looks even out.

Scape makes you want to walk right down the middle and walk through it. =)

----------


## hk75

Thanks all for the comments. Last night start to wet the tank. Will try rescape when draining the tank.

----------


## himyick

Looks great.

----------


## aquarius

WOW!! Your scape looks GREAT. Your rock arrangement is very nice and natural looking.  :Well done:  Keep the pictures coming....

----------


## tarzanboy

No horse run  :Smile:  look like a ADA tank display in japan can you kindly PM where you bought the plastic supports the elevate rock I need to purchase them but hardly get thank  :Smile:

----------


## VSGenesis

@ tarzanboy those egg crates can be detached or attached together. I found and bought it myself at C328. Another place is Seaview (at the oyama area - top shelf)

Thanks to fellow member who adviced I should get this one rather than the normal ones. Normal ones are hard to transport back home for people like me. Buying the detachable egg crates allows for easier transportation.

----------


## hk75

Yes. I got the egg crate from c328. Easier to handle.

----------


## hk75

> awesome!!! the lights are 3W leds?


yes, is 3w. Try to change out the LED and lens today, added 1 blue to each module, not complicated as I thought.

----------


## limz_777

should use full white , more natural colours

----------


## Shadow

You might want to try first. My experience on led is too much blue, green plant look pale.

----------


## hk75

Limz, shadow,

Noted. The module came with some warm white (orange color) and majority in cool white. Don't really like the warm white effect. Was trying to include 1 blue to each module to see see.

----------


## ZackZhou

> Limz, shadow,
> 
> Noted. The module came with some warm white (orange color) and majority in cool white. Don't really like the warm white effect. Was trying to include 1 blue to each module to see see.


Haha, mazzara series are able to change blue/white/pink led bulb ratio and brightness, shouldn't be a problem to you anyway. The warm white from mazzara is really orange in colour, which really does not have a good effect on the tank IMO, it will make the tank looks very yellowish. With the blue led compensation, then it will look similar to what a 6000k t5 light's colour to human eyes. Just my 2 cents.
(shadow: his warm light referred to really orange lights, unlike those from osram 6500k tubes, heehee)

----------


## hk75

Haha. Yes. Too orangy feel. Each module got 16 led. Stock set come with 8 cool white and 8 warm white. When I order, I choose 10 cool white and 6 warm white. Still very orangy feel. Regretted. Manage to get some spare cool white and blue led foc. Now each module have 3 warm and 1 blue. The rest cool white. Much Better viewing effect. If can get hold of more cool white led, will change out the warm white. Currently supplier out of stock.

----------


## limz_777

warm white led is quite low in kelvin , any idea of the spec ?

----------


## ZackZhou

Looks like 4~5000k to me. Haha.just guessing...

----------


## hk75

> warm white led is quite low in kelvin , any idea of the spec ?


Not too sure also.

----------


## hk75

Went to teo farm, got some HC, HM, short hairgrass, staurogyne sp. 
Only didnt manage to get Japanese hairgrass. Anyone know where got sell.

----------


## cherabin

GC and C328. Have seen jap hairgrass at both quite regularly.

----------


## tarzanboy

You can try at fish farm 2 where the ah pek selling whole sale aqua plant mostly at weekend end it got jap hairgrass for sale and it very cheap I got a handful for only $2.

----------


## ZackZhou

> GC and C328. Have seen jap hairgrass at both quite regularly.


Wow, since when Gc got sell jap hair grass? C328 got 1 or 2 plate once in a while, while crs haven has them all the time, as they self grows it. True japanese hair grass.  :Smile:

----------


## ZackZhou

> You can try at fish farm 2 where the ah pek selling whole sale aqua plant mostly at weekend end it got jap hairgrass for sale and it very cheap I got a handful for only $2.


The last time I checked, ah pek farm don't have jap hair grass..

----------


## felix_fx2

> Haha. Yes. Too orangy feel. Each module got 16 led. Stock set come with 8 cool white and 8 warm white. When I order, I choose 10 cool white and 6 warm white. Still very orangy feel. Regretted. Manage to get some spare cool white and blue led foc. Now each module have 3 warm and 1 blue. The rest cool white. Much Better viewing effect. If can get hold of more cool white led, will change out the warm white. Currently supplier out of stock.


I checked the details the other day from the site. There is 2 versions, Which one you bought. Looks like only a small difference of led channels.

----------


## hk75

> I checked the details the other day from the site. There is 2 versions, Which one you bought. Looks like only a small difference of led channels.


Got the older version. S series.

----------


## hk75

Thanks guys for the information on the Japanese hair grass. Will visit c328 first. Nearer to me.

----------


## illumnae

For the Mazerra, I find that the following setup produces pretty white light (more towards 8000-10000K than the usual 6700K): Channel A - 6 cool white 2 warm white; Channel B - 4 cool white 4 blue. If you want it more towards 8000K then Channel B use 6 cool white 2 blue. I'm using the first mentioned combination in my 6ft and I find it nice and white. In my 4ft I'm using Channel A - 4 cool white 4 warm white; Channel B - 4 cool white 4 blue and it's definitely pinkish in colour (I'm using the former setup in my Nhamunda blue heckel tank to emphasize the blue, and the latter setup in my Curuai discus tank to emphasize the red). The above combinations work well to bring out the colours I'm trying to emphasize.

If you're looking to bring out the colour in red plants, then keep more warm white in. Otherwise, focus more on cool white + blue to bring out the greens of the plants as mentioned by Shadow.

Also, use the 110 degree lenses to ensure a good mix of light colours  :Smile:

----------


## hk75

Drain out water, reshuffle and add in more big rocks to hold the steep slope. Really regretted shouldn't have rush to fill up the tank. Was in a mess and very cloudy water. Still not too happy on the scape after reshuffle. Perhaps, too much rocks added. Too tired and spending too much time, CO complaining. Haha. Go with this scape first. Water has clear up a fair bit.

----------


## cherabin

> Wow, since when Gc got sell jap hair grass? C328 got 1 or 2 plate once in a while, while crs haven has them all the time, as they self grows it. True japanese hair grass.


Since I saw them in pots. Not sure if they're still available now though.

----------


## hk75

Illumane, thanks. Playing around with the set and might add on another module.

----------


## hk75

Nick, thanks for your Japanese hair grass and plants. Next time meet up again and lim kopi.

----------


## Nicky

Anytime my friend, I'm happy to learn so many new things from you yesterday.

Post some more update on your planted tank setup journal ok?

It's been long time since I've last seen hobbyist setup "good size" planted aquaria that does not focus on shrimps, shrimps and more shrimps, and shrimps, and shrimps, and shrimps shrimps shrimps shrimps shrimps........ 




> Nick, thanks for your Japanese hair grass and plants. Next time meet up again and lim kopi.

----------


## ZackZhou

> It's been long time since I've last seen hobbyist setup "good size" planted aquaria that does not focus on shrimps, shrimps and more shrimps, and shrimps, and shrimps, and shrimps shrimps shrimps shrimps shrimps........


Lmao @ this. Hahahaha

----------


## hk75

Wahaha. More focus on rocks and rocks and rocks. Me aiming at your future rocks in GC now. Heehee





> Anytime my friend, I'm happy to learn so many new things from you yesterday.
> 
> Post some more update on your planted tank setup journal ok?
> 
> It's been long time since I've last seen hobbyist setup "good size" planted aquaria that does not focus on shrimps, shrimps and more shrimps, and shrimps, and shrimps, and shrimps shrimps shrimps shrimps shrimps........

----------


## Wackytpt

Hk75, Nicky got a very good deal for those rocks.

----------


## felix_fx2

> Wahaha. More focus on rocks and rocks and rocks. Me aiming at your future rocks in GC now. Heehee


GC Still got the good deal pile ?

----------


## Nicky

> GC Still got the good deal pile ?


That pile still sits on the pallet under the sun today. Easily 15-18pcs.

----------


## hk75

> Hk75, Nicky got a very good deal for those rocks.


Yes. After I go bio bio (see see) in their tank, good deal.

----------


## hk75

Last night after kids fall asleep, wet my hands again, did another rescape, hand too itchy. Mess up the whole tank. Wifey say I siao. Do, redo, do, redo. did till this am. Haha.

----------


## hk75

This will be the final scape. but CO prefer the previous scape.  :Sad:  :Exasperated: 





Below sump photo for nick. Pai say, very messy.

----------


## fireblade

I find that previous scape right side is good... just touch up on left side can liao..
find that now the stones all point straight.. and only one on the left point towards the right... looks a bit funny though..
just my newbie comments

----------


## hk75

> I find that previous scape right side is good... just touch up on left side can liao..
> find that now the stones all point straight.. and only one on the left point towards the right... looks a bit funny though..
> just my newbie comments


thanks for comment. Me bang wall liao.... hahaha

----------


## Nicky

I find your scape very nice.. good job. I especially like the concept of having a jap hairgrass on the highland or high cliff.

I see you have some "overly straight" hairgrass at the back.. I think those will grow a little too dense in no time and you will have to uproot them.. hehe..

What's the purpose of that mesh-looking black piece in the compartment where your twin Eheim pumps are?

----------


## felix_fx2

your center stone look like monster fossil... it is also the over prominent aspect.
Think it is due to what fireblade have pointed out. Make this to your advantage in certain ways...

----------


## hk75

The black egg crate in the sump nothing special. Was intending to try to add a divider in between so that in future could house some livestock/plants. Like a temporary holding area. Do half way and No time to continue. 





> I find your scape very nice.. good job. I especially like the concept of having a jap hairgrass on the highland or high cliff.
> 
> I see you have some "overly straight" hairgrass at the back.. I think those will grow a little too dense in no time and you will have to uproot them.. hehe..
> 
> What's the purpose of that mesh-looking black piece in the compartment where your twin Eheim pumps are?

----------


## hk75

> your center stone look like monster fossil... it is also the over prominent aspect.
> Think it is due to what fireblade have pointed out. Make this to your advantage in certain ways...


Also feel the same. Just can't get it right. Got hard time when trying to position this big rock. Well, I need more practice and inspiration photo.

----------


## limz_777

good to take pictures , can always trace back the scape

----------


## Shadow

honestly, it is messy, lack of main feature. You have great rocks but miss use it. You need to ask your self what you are trying to scape. Are you trying to scape mountain? or a Cliff? or classic iwagumi? You put one slanted big rock at left golden section but that not your main rock because almost all of your rocks are about the same size. Your left side is look like clasic iwagumi but your right side look like mountain scape  :Opps: . Planting also need to be balance, you plant staurogyne on the left but not on the right  :Opps: 

Just my 2 cents  :Grin:

----------


## BlessChwee

Personally I feel that there are too many rocks and left not much place for the plants which I suppose plant tank should have more plants than rocks, dw otherwise it seems more like a cichlid setup. Sorry just my personal opinion and may not be right as I am a beginner myself haha

----------


## fireblade

somehow I think if you are not going to participate in any competition, just go with your feel and like, because you are the one who need to face it everyday  :Wink:  maybe when the plants grow, another dimension will come out.

Wish I can do something like this...

----------


## hk75

Trying for mountain, but my mountain look like mountain turtle. Noted and thank you for your advise. 





> honestly, it is messy, lack of main feature. You have great rocks but miss use it. You need to ask your self what you are trying to scape. Are you trying to scape mountain? or a Cliff? or classic iwagumi? You put one slanted big rock at left golden section but that not your main rock because almost all of your rocks are about the same size. Your left side is look like clasic iwagumi but your right side look like mountain scape . Planting also need to be balance, you plant staurogyne on the left but not on the right 
> 
> Just my 2 cents

----------


## hk75

> Personally I feel that there are too many rocks and left not much place for the plants which I suppose plant tank should have more plants than rocks, dw otherwise it seems more like a cichlid setup. Sorry just my personal opinion and may not be right as I am a beginner myself haha


Agreed. Think I too greedy. Trying to put many rocks to hold the slope. Thanks bro.

----------


## hk75

No, not going to participate. Scaping and photography skill cannot make it. 





> somehow I think if you are not going to participate in any competition, just go with your feel and like, because you are the one who need to face it everyday  maybe when the plants grow, another dimension will come out.
> 
> Wish I can do something like this...

----------


## Shadow

for mountain scape you might want to remove the sluted rocks and plant stem plant instead, you can play with many different color to create depth.

----------


## himyick

I'm no expert. But when it comes to scaping, there's no right or wrong. Feel free to go with your heart. Don't be afraid to try. It takes time to gain experience and techniques. 




> Agreed. Think I too greedy. Trying to put many rocks to hold the slope. Thanks bro.

----------


## dc88

Your initial trial looks good though ! I think can follow the ANA guidance to have 2 primary rocks (one larger than the other) as main focus then build the rest smaller ones around them ?

----------


## hk75

Guys, once again thanks for all valuable advise and pointers. Here another rescape for all comments. Haha. This return really spend alot of time on scaping, scaping and scaping.

----------


## Fireball

Can you please PM the price the LED light? 

Thanks.

----------


## fireblade

looks better!!  :Smile:  but somehow find the "V" a bit odd...
hehe its so easy to comments but when ask me to do, I think I am nowhere near your standard :P

can re-position the " / " pointing rock to make it point this way " \ " ? will it look more odd?

----------


## hk75

> looks better!!  but somehow find the "V" a bit odd...
> hehe its so easy to comments but when ask me to do, I think I am nowhere near your standard :P
> 
> can re-position the " / " pointing rock to make it point this way " \ " ? will it look more odd?



From all comments than I learn mah. 

The 2 rocks in the centre is very huge rock. really got hard time positioning them. Am using smaller rocks to support them below. Worry that it might topple. Placing the right rock "\" this position, I assume u meant pointing downward? This will be a great challenge to position it. I will try try and figure out.

----------


## fireblade

did a photoshopped look on the tank, by removing the right " / " rock... it looks much better! maybe with a few smaller rock to support the look of the " \ " it will looks great !  :Smile:

----------


## Adidas83

yes agree with fireblade  :Smile: 
Fireblade hows your guppies doing ...

----------


## Shadow

I would replace the two big rocks on the left with smaller one, refer to attached pic

----------


## o2bubble

Bro HK, welcome back! I can understand your situation. My small one came also, now 18 months old and I wasted my tank, all overgrown and barely maintained i.e. change water every 3 weeks with fertiliser. I want to revamp soon and getting professional help. Really no time, energy and creativity anymore!

----------


## hk75

> Bro HK, welcome back! I can understand your situation. My small one came also, now 18 months old and I wasted my tank, all overgrown and barely maintained i.e. change water every 3 weeks with fertiliser. I want to revamp soon and getting professional help. Really no time, energy and creativity anymore!


Wow bro, long time no see. Congrats. 
Glad to know you still in planted. Thought you went into salt too. 
Revamp slowly, i usually wet hands when kids asleep till late night, enjoy the best part to do up scape and setting up, don't pass the joy to professional. Save the $ buy milk powder better. Hahaha.

----------


## o2bubble

I have the heart but no time and energy due to kids and also work. I switched to new company less than 1 year now and handling a critical project with little help  :Sad: 
All the best and hope to see your full tank setup soon!!




> Wow bro, long time no see. Congrats. 
> Glad to know you still in planted. Thought you went into salt too. 
> Revamp slowly, i usually wet hands when kids asleep till late night, enjoy the best part to do up scape and setting up, don't pass the joy to professional. Save the $ buy milk powder better. Hahaha.

----------


## hk75

an update of my tank. Plant stop melting and change to submerge form. Runners shooting out. Moss seem not doing well, burnt out and turn whiteish color. Feel that using LED as compare to previous setup on T5 or MH, growth rate seem to be much slower. 

Some photos.

----------


## hk75

Forgotten, need some advise. 

Monday got 100 ruby tetra, did not quaranitine the fish and yesterday discover almost 80% got white spots. Did a search and got Waterlife protozin from c328. It stated safe for planted but not shrimp. I have Yamato, cherry and few yellow shrimp in the tank. Will it be better to:

1) remove fish out of main tank to treat or
2) remove shrimp out of tank and treat the main tank?

Which will be a better method.

----------


## michael lai

Remove shrimps, removing the fish would stress them even more. Off your chiller, provide aeration at night.

----------


## hk75

> Remove shrimps, removing the fish would stress them even more. Off your chiller, provide aeration at night.


Thanks Michael.

----------


## hk75

Just to share some photos of my current tank. Had a agale boom. Manage to control and now left with green spot agale on plants. Need some help, Some of the plants are doing well, only the HM, it grow, certain part under direct lighting stay low and creep. But some portion, it will grow and leave start to rot and the highest top leave. May I know what is lacking causing leave to rot?



Weeping moss doing well, but the xmas moss become botak. Think is the 3 x sae giving the moss a hair cut. Need to deploy trap to catch the 3 brother.

----------


## hk75

Right angle view



Also discover Downoi start to rot at the tip. Did not conduct any test on the npk and co2. Dosing of ada step 2 fertilizer daily as per it's instruction and twice seachem trace weekly. Co2 indicator change to green color same as per the CAL reference color. Lighting on for 9 hours. 4 set of 3W led x 16. Water temperature at between 26.5 - 27.5. Am I lacking of some fertilizers ? Appreciate some advise. 

Downoi. Apology for the poor quality photo. Using handphone camera.

----------


## aquarius

Your tank is looking good! It would have been better if you had added in some brown coloured crypts to have some colour contrast from all the greenery.

----------


## unpluggedmusic

Bro, i love your efforts & money put in to this! I went through every page of your thread, enjoyed reading every post! I Can see your final scape is way better, but i dont believe this is your last! Once your plants have overgrown, you might find the time to harvest all plants and redo the scape ya? That's how I would do, and i even used the trimmings to do many pots of emmersed growth outside my house! Therefore i agree that your scape is already very good! Just focus on plant growth for now! Keep us updated!

----------


## hk75

Thanks all. Now main concern is on the rotting and green agale on plant. Anyone could help?

----------


## ZackZhou

> Thanks all. Now main concern is on the rotting and green agale on plant. Anyone could help?


Hi bro, mind providing us with some infomation?
1. Number of hours light on, light on at which mode and how many %? 
2. Current bps of co2
3. Fert regime
4. Livestock amount
5. Was the glass affect by green algae as well? Answer saw that your glass on all sides are clear, maybe you would have scraped off.

----------


## hk75

> Hi bro, mind providing us with some infomation?
> 1. Number of hours light on, light on at which mode and how many %? 
> 2. Current bps of co2
> 3. Fert regime
> 4. Livestock amount
> 5. Was the glass affect by green algae as well? Answer saw that your glass on all sides are clear, maybe you would have scraped off.


 
Bro, thanks for the respond. 

1. All 4 set of light set will be on for 9 hours from 4pm to 1am. Approximately, from 530pm to 2330pm, it will be on 100% mode.

2. Unable to count the bps. Too fast. Running a spliter to 2 external reactors. Co2 indicator change to green color same as per the CAL reference color. This should show the optium co2 level in the tank if am not wrong. Color change on the indictor at approximately 6pm onwards. So is half an hour after the lights are at 100% mode. 

3. ferts regime will be, dosing of ada step 2 fertilizer daily as per it's instruction (normally i give 30 push from the bottle daily) and twice seachem trace weekly (around 25ml each). Also forgot to state, i dose ada ECA (iron) once per week.

4. Live stock - currently only left less than 30 piece of fish and 50 pcs of shrimp. 

5. yes. glass affected by green agale. I scraped off before photo taking and trimmed off the HM. those on the glass am not so worry, Only those on the plants believe is green spot agale which are pretty stubborn to eliminate.

----------


## ZackZhou

> Bro, thanks for the respond. 
> 
> 1. All 4 set of light set will be on for 9 hours from 4pm to 1am. Approximately, from 530pm to 2330pm, it will be on 100% mode.
> 
> 2. Unable to count the bps. Too fast. Running a spliter to 2 external reactors. Co2 indicator change to green color same as per the CAL reference color. This should show the optium co2 level in the tank if am not wrong. Color change on the indictor at approximately 6pm onwards. So is half an hour after the lights are at 100% mode. 
> 
> 3. ferts regime will be, dosing of ada step 2 fertilizer daily as per it's instruction (normally i give 30 push from the bottle daily) and twice seachem trace weekly (around 25ml each). Also forgot to state, i dose ada ECA (iron) once per week.
> 
> 4. Live stock - currently only left less than 30 piece of fish and 50 pcs of shrimp. 
> ...


Hi bro, I need to assume tat this tank has been setup for less than 2 months? 

Firstly, I believe this is caused by long duration of light received and the led light's spec may not fit into the optimum plant intake spec. (the second reason is just my opinion, as I have a friend who is using the p series and his plants does not grow well as well.) The light duration initially is too long IMO. The algae will overtake the plants in the initial stage as there are definitely more nutrients for them to do so judging by your fert dosage, new soil etc and they do grow faster than plants.

Suggestion on what you can do at the moment:

Lower the light duration WITHOUT lowering the light intensity to 5 hours daily, untll significant plant growth and algae disappearing can be observed.

If you are dying to want to get rid of the algae ASAP, I would suggest you black out your tank for a week, or until algae has significantly disappeared. At the moment, just let the tank have ample aeration, need not turn on co2 as well. 

Secondly, The co2 from your explanation is well dissolved and made excessively available to plants, this part shouldn't be a problem if you use a timer to off when the lights are off as well. However, I did not Manage to catch your filtration system. From what I see it's a overflow sump compartment at the rear and the outlet is thru a lily pipe at the left? Please confirm.

Thirdly, fert dosage. 

The problem when you dose premix fert is that, you might end up not knowing what you dose in the end. Haha. And I see a big negligence from your part.  :Razz: 
Seems like you forgotten to dose K? I believe potassium plays a very important part in photosynthesis. In addition, the 30 push of Ada step 2 and 25 ml of trance doesn't too much for the amount of plant that you have at the moment in the 4 footer. It's excessive IMO. If your wc regime is little or fewer, the excessive nutrients might build along the way. In order of me add on, please again tell me what's your wc regime. Thanks.

Lastly, the live stock part is fine for me.

----------


## ZackZhou

Above are just suggestions, bros here feel free to input or correct me. I share what I've learned.

----------


## hk75

Yahor. i forgotten about the "K". Think i stop dosing "K" for the last 2-3 weeks cause use up the ada brighty K. Totally forgotten about the K, and happily dosing the step 2, trace and ECA.

WC is weekly, 40-50% and yes, filtration is overflow to sump, output at both side connected to individual co2 reactor.

think i need to get K fast and see if is due to this that the plant rot. 

thanks alot. really appreciate your advice. 





> Hi bro, I need to assume tat this tank has been setup for less than 2 months? 
> 
> Firstly, I believe this is caused by long duration of light received and the led light's spec may not fit into the optimum plant intake spec. (the second reason is just my opinion, as I have a friend who is using the p series and his plants does not grow well as well.) The light duration initially is too long IMO. The algae will overtake the plants in the initial stage as there are definitely more nutrients for them to do so judging by your fert dosage, new soil etc and they do grow faster than plants.
> 
> Suggestion on what you can do at the moment:
> 
> Lower the light duration WITHOUT lowering the light intensity to 5 hours daily, untll significant plant growth and algae disappearing can be observed.
> 
> If you are dying to want to get rid of the algae ASAP, I would suggest you black out your tank for a week, or until algae has significantly disappeared. At the moment, just let the tank have ample aeration, need not turn on co2 as well. 
> ...

----------


## ZackZhou

How's the flora now? Looking foward to your update as I like your rock scape. Natural and rough IMO. Heehee

----------


## hk75

> How's the flora now? Looking foward to your update as I like your rock scape. Natural and rough IMO. Heehee


i started to mix own liquid fertiliser with the AquariumFertiliser Macro Micro Nutrient Mix and dose togther with the ADA Step2 (trying to finish up the remaining). Now still observing the growth. Green spot agale still around and now i have black brush agale on the hair grass.... sianz.

----------


## felix_fx2

Replant with new batch or trim them Botak. I had bba on on setup, very big eyesore.

----------


## Storm_85

[QUOTE=hk75;659228]Got an Arctica chiller 1/4 HP and collected from servicing. Hope it will serve me well. 




Bro, care to share where u service your chiller?

----------


## hk75

[QUOTE=Storm_85;686842]


> Got an Arctica chiller 1/4 HP and collected from servicing. Hope it will serve me well. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bro, care to share where u service your chiller?


 
done it at boon kheng Bioplast.

----------


## hk75

Had a hair agale boom this few days. arghhhhh..... any quick remedy to get rid of hair agale? advise appreciated.

----------


## ralliart12

> ...with the AquariumFertiliser Macro Micro Nutrient Mix and dose togther with the...


Hi, may I know if this is a _single_ product?

----------


## cherabin

> Had a hair agale boom this few days. arghhhhh..... any quick remedy to get rid of hair agale? advise appreciated.


I just had a streak of hair algae outbreak and yamatos worked very well.

----------


## hk75

> Hi, may I know if this is a _single_ product?


Bro, got it from this site.

http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/in...ditU=1&Regit=2

----------


## hk75

> I just had a streak of hair algae outbreak and yamatos worked very well.


My adult Yamato doesn't bother on the hair algae. Will be getting some young ones and malayan shrimps to try. Anyone spotted Florida flag fish in any lfs recently?

----------


## Shadow

stop feeding the yamato or any fish inside, that should force yamato to start eating the algae.

----------


## ralliart12

> Bro, got it from this site.
> 
> http://www.aquariumfertilizer.com/in...ditU=1&Regit=2


Thank you very much, i.e. that site appears to be a good resource. I suppose _shipping to Singapore_ isn't a problem?

Any way, hope to see good results from your tank (as I will also be deploying LEDs for my setup).

----------


## Shadow

you can also get from local
http://www.ecocityhydroponics.com/lu...m-nitrate.html

----------


## dc88

> i started to mix own liquid fertiliser with the AquariumFertiliser Macro Micro Nutrient Mix and dose togther with the ADA Step2 (trying to finish up the remaining). Now still observing the growth. Green spot agale still around and now i have black brush agale on the hair grass.... sianz.


You can check the ADA Step 2 composition at this link :

http://calc.petalphile.com/

It shows that ADA Step 2 is mainly Fe supplement. [e.g. per instruction of 1 pump per 20L give 0.02ppm Fe but only 0.0049ppm K]

Suggest you get the dedicated Macro ingredients (e.g. CaNO3, KH2PO4) and use the calculator in the above link to apply the NPK dosage, so that you know what level of fert you apply.

----------


## hk75

> stop feeding the yamato or any fish inside, that should force yamato to start eating the algae.


Already stop feeding for past 2 days. Dump in100 malayan and 30 yamato. Also got 2 molly and try yesterday.

----------


## hk75

> stop feeding the yamato or any fish inside, that should force yamato to start eating the algae.


Already stop feeding for past 2 days. Dump in100 malayan and 30 yamato. Also got 2 molly and try yesterday.

----------


## hk75

> Thank you very much, i.e. that site appears to be a good resource. I suppose _shipping to Singapore_ isn't a problem?
> 
> Any way, hope to see good results from your tank (as I will also be deploying LEDs for my setup).


I order 2 packet and so far no issue on shipping and custom.

----------


## hk75

Didnt know that STEP 2 contain mainly Fe. Probably that is the reason for causing the agale bloom. Currently had switch to the AquariumFertiliser Macro Micro Nutrient Mix.





> You can check the ADA Step 2 composition at this link :
> 
> http://calc.petalphile.com/
> 
> It shows that ADA Step 2 is mainly Fe supplement. [e.g. per instruction of 1 pump per 20L give 0.02ppm Fe but only 0.0049ppm K]
> 
> Suggest you get the dedicated Macro ingredients (e.g. CaNO3, KH2PO4) and use the calculator in the above link to apply the NPK dosage, so that you know what level of fert you apply.

----------


## hk75

Its been quiet a while, did some trimming and fee photos to share.

----------


## limz_777

nice , like the outcome grown

----------


## ralliart12

@hk75, at how many % strength are you running your mazarra modules? & your photo-period?

----------


## Shadow

your glosso seem to grow tall, your blyxa and tenellus does not turn slightly red/pink. Under high light blyxa and tenellus will normally turn slightly red/pink. It does not seem to be as bright as I expected or maybe spectrum play a part.

----------


## hk75

After the agale boom. I set at 80% only. 1630pm 0%. 1830pm at 80%. 11pm 80%. 1am at 0%.

----------


## hk75

> your glosso seem to grow tall, your blyxa and tenellus does not turn slightly red/pink. Under high light blyxa and tenellus will normally turn slightly red/pink. It does not seem to be as bright as I expected or maybe spectrum play a part.


Agreed. Was also wondering why glosso start to grow tall. Initial was running low. Probably i lower the intensity.

----------


## Shadow

I see, this is the tough part because if you increase the intensity, green spot algae will probably start covering your rocks and glass  :Opps:

----------


## ralliart12

> After the agale boom. I set at 80% only. 1630pm 0%. 1830pm at 80%. 11pm 80%. 1am at 0%.


Is it safe to say 100% intensity with diodes of this class = sure algae bloom? Your initial photo period also the same?

----------


## hk75

> Is it safe to say 100% intensity with diodes of this class = sure algae bloom? Your initial photo period also the same?


Not too sure. I will increase to 100% tonight and see any changes and agale bloom.

----------


## Shadow

just be careful once you increase the light, you CO2, fert requirement will need to be increase as well.

----------


## deric79k

> just be careful once you increase the light, you CO2, fert requirement will need to be increase as well.


may i know why increase light need fert also need increase?

----------


## Shadow

More light, faster photosynthesis, grow faster, thus need more ingredient. No ingredient, plant grow will stunt and algae take over.

----------


## deric79k

> More light, faster photosynthesis, grow faster, thus need more ingredient. No ingredient, plant grow will stunt and algae take over.


 thanks sifu , but algae also come

----------


## hk75

Less than 1 month, HM growth rate too fast. 
If time permit, probably would rescape and change out the plants

----------


## deric79k

wow, only one moth, your plants grow so fast , how many hours of light and co2 you on?any fertilizer u add?

----------


## Shadow

HM is a weed, you need to trim them weekly

----------


## hk75

Tear down the tank over last weekend. Uproot the plants, rescape and replant using back most of the plants. Shack out.

Water clear out pretty fast. Here a shot on the right of tank.

----------


## deric79k

totally 100 % different with before u trim it. now looks nicer ,
mind share what led light you use?

----------


## hk75

> totally 100 % different with before u trim it. now looks nicer ,
> mind share what led light you use?


Is maxspect mazzara. This is the first time using led. Plant growth average. Tenellus and blyxa did not turn redish . Comparing with MH, i feel MH light plant grow better. But it provide too much heat and causing chiller to kick in often and thus high electrical bill.

----------


## hk75

Full tank shot.

----------


## ralliart12

> Full tank shot...


Did you trim _or_ simply tear out the front portion of your lawn?

----------


## hk75

> Did you trim _or_ simply tear out the front portion of your lawn?


Tear down.

----------


## Fishy Business

your efforts and dedications are admirable.

----------


## hk75

Help needed. After the recent rescape, Started to have alot of green spot algae on staurogyne sp and glosso.Any method to minimize green spot algae on plant?

----------


## deric79k

Too much ferterlizer you add?how many hours light you on?you may try OF algae.normally I add half of the instructed dose.

----------


## e[V]o|ut|on

Hi bro,

Tried to PM you again but I think your inbox full already.

By the way, all your rocks were from GC? Do they bring in only 1 type of rocks? The last time I went there which was about 2 weeks ago, I only saw 1 type there.

I read somewhere in the thread, a bro was recommending Blue Planet, but the website does not exist? Where is their location? Is this the new green machine?

----------


## hk75

> Too much ferterlizer you add?how many hours light you on?you may try OF algae.normally I add half of the instructed dose.


Not very sure. Read somewhere might be po4. Trying out.
Thanks bro.

----------


## hk75

> Hi bro,
> 
> Tried to PM you again but I think your inbox full already.
> 
> By the way, all your rocks were from GC? Do they bring in only 1 type of rocks? The last time I went there which was about 2 weeks ago, I only saw 1 type there.
> 
> I read somewhere in the thread, a bro was recommending Blue Planet, but the website does not exist? Where is their location? Is this the new green machine?


I got mine when GC is still located at clementi. And some are from the market place. Never visit blue planet. Not too sure about it.

----------


## hk75

Update after 3 weeks of rescape. Lousy photos by handphone.



Glosso sending runners and covering foreground. Still yet to solve the GSA issue and now have BBA on the glosso.


Left some HM on the hill top after the rescape and started to spread like weeps.



Fts.

----------


## aquascaping1982

Hi Hk75, mind to ask you what are the use of egg crates?

----------


## hk75

> Hi Hk75, mind to ask you what are the use of egg crates?


Main purpose to elevate the rocks higher acting as foundation below the soil.

----------


## aquascaping1982

Thanks! for the info

----------


## trafalgar law

love your tank must of costed alot of money for the whole setup

----------


## ganet

really nice set up, I like you tank set,

----------


## hk75

6 months gone. Now tank full of HM. Hair cut 2 weeks back. Also added some plants.

Some photos to update

----------


## hk75

Addicted to trimming. Especially the HM effect afted trim. Trying to grow more HM on the left.

More photos

----------


## AQMS

nice..... that is a lot of trimming... :Smile: 
the first pic plant is Staurogyne repens right?

----------


## Alvin Koh

Amazing dedication, especially the numerous rescaping attempts on a 4 footer! I actually like your initial in-tank hardscape and most of the rocks are really nice pieces!

----------


## benjidog

Beautiful setup. 

Serene and peaceful.

Hmmm... The right hand corner seems like something is missing?

----------


## hk75

Yes. First photo is Staurogyne repen. 

On th right hand side, there is few bg piece of rocks. Now all cover by the HM. Think need to trim again.

----------


## hk75

After trimming.

----------


## blue33

The first setup of the rocks if you tweet abit will look better then the rest you've scape, woman usually have a better view, your wife is one of them. Btw i believe your canister CO2 mixer is not running in optimal condition, the pipe need to have a L-Shape at the end, this is to create the spinning effect. But i noticed your last pic shown you using the CO2 ceramic disc now. Alot of time the glosso growing upwards is not really due to lights but due to CO2.

----------


## hk75

Added new member. Another hair cut today.

----------


## markymarcus

great looking tank! really inspired by your dedication. am thinking of starting a planted tank soon and found this journal very useful  :Smile:  thanks!

----------


## hk75

Did minor rescape recently. Add few rocks and relocate biggie to the left.
Replanted more HM. An easy plant but need more frequent trimming.

----------


## wynx

Can I say this is a good source of inspiration to restart my tank...

----------


## Sunflower

Nice scape. Do you need a chiller to attain that kind of lush growth ? :Confused:

----------


## hk75

> Nice scape. Do you need a chiller to attain that kind of lush growth ?


I dont think HM need cold water. More frequent trimming is require for bushy effect. I off my chiller few months back, HM still surviving.

----------


## hk75

Another trimming done.

----------


## hk75

More photos.

----------


## mdm

Hi hk75... I've read through all 12 pages and I must say I really admire your dedication as you made efforts to rescape and trim your tank many times  :Shocked:  :Shocked: 

I just torn my tank apart for an entire new rescape (took three days to do it) and it already tired me out... 

thumbs up for your tank, love its every bit of greeny and bushy  :Well done:  :Well done:

----------


## AQMS

@Hk75 - bro if you are trimming your Staurogyne repens sell me some.

----------


## hk75

> @Hk75 - bro if you are trimming your Staurogyne repens sell me some.


Can pass you some during next trim. But condition seem not too good now.

----------


## AQMS

> Can pass you some during next trim. But condition seem not too good now.


Roger that...
keep me updated.
thanks. :Smile:

----------


## hk75

Some update

----------


## hk75

Probably the last update. Will decomm the tank soon and will post some items for sale. Any interested party do check my sale thread. Thanks to all bro and sis for the advice provided.

----------


## wynx

why the decision to decomm? I am stalking this thread because I kinda looking to restart my tank..I like this tank of yours.

----------

